# What purpose does your dogs serve?



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I was just reading the thread about game dogs. Unless your showing, working, or hunting, why would someone want a game bred apbt? It wouldnt be for fighting, right?... because we all know that is illegal. Also besides game-line dogs, and breeding, why do you have dogs?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cause I get cold in the winter and can't afford heat. Hahaha no sah I would think people that are into game bred lines appreciate the look and history about their dogs, but more for the look. They sure are beautiful animals  at least that's why I would a game bred pooch. That and how cool to see your pup work for you as want to please you. But lots of dos wanna do that, so it back to the look for me lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have dogs simply because of over breeding. All 6 are rescued and all were unadoptable for 1 reason or the other. I don't have a game bred dog on my yard but have had and homed a few hundred of them. Most would not understand the sparkle they have, the attitude, the quality, the raw awesomeness that comes with a high end bulldog.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Because they require physical activity and this keeps me in decent shape. I'm one of those dudes jogging dogs with a smoke of some sort hanging out my mouth. how about you?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO, unless you go the illegal route, a game bred purchase ensures the best representative of the breed available... amidst a sea of fads and imposters.


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

I own game dogs and would never own nethang else... Once u got one u see why.... These dogs are def not for everyone but ain't no dog on the planet can compete with a gamebred apbt.... 
I'm right next to ya McCoy lol clouds follow me wherever I go as well if it wasn't for the dogs Id never exercise


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow really? Just because someone owns a game bred dog doesn't mean they fight them. That's ridiculous. Many people on this forum own game bred dogs for various reasons. They not only make great working/show dogs but they make great pets as well. I have a game bred boy that came to me as a rescue for an abusive owner and he's turned out to be one of the best dogs I've ever owned. Although I have been getting more involved with dog sports with him he is basically just a pet and I wouldn't trade him for any other dog in the world.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Because I like them.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just love to look at them. They are absolutely gorgeous dogs especially when they are conditioned. Wow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would have to say, I'm with everyone else here. I love and appreciate the history of the breed, as I do like the look of the "traditional" bull dog. I love a dog with spunk, fire and attitude, if you will. I've owned show-bred dogs, rescues and now a dog from what was once game lines. I love the drive and the tenacity associated with them, and I appreciate the difficulty of dealing with their bull-headedness. I love the breed, in general, but prefer the smaller, more manageable size of a game-bred dog. I do have a larger, mixed breed dog, and with extensive training, he's manageable, but he's also the more aggressive/protective dog I was looking for. My APBT is the all-around, everybody's friend type of dog I wanted that I can take anywhere there are people and don't have to correct her for growling/barking at people. Not due to a lack of socialization on my part with my other dog, he's just doing his "job" as the family guardian. He's not too fond of adult strangers coming up to me or my children without invitation, but will sit quietly if I ask him to do so. He doesn't bark at children, which is great, but it took some effort when he was younger to teach him not to bark at children.

So, in short, my dogs serve the purpose of family pets and playmates for my children, as well as guardians for my household/vehicle, if needed. Sorry for being long-winded, but you asked, so I answered.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I need someone to keep me company in the bathroom. So I got 3 dogs and 1 kid... never alone... EVER


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The reason I own and love game bred American pit bull terriers is because they are the perfect example of a dog that can do it all. I want a dog the is the best of the best. Game-bred dogs have a history of dog fighting, yes but they are more than that. People also use them for hot hunting. A dog that can keep going despite getting hurt, stepped on, etc. is my kind of dog!back in the day when fighting was legal -- it took a lot of will power to keep going when the fight got tough, same as with hog hunting. They are smart dogs. They know how to grab the hog and they have a determination unlike any dog I have every seen. 

No I don't do hog hunting, only because its not in my area. But I hope what I wrote above helps explain why I personally think they are the best dogs. Not only for looks as I do think they are a gorgeous breed. But I love WHAT they are as a dog. I want a dog like me  or at least what I aspire to be like. Determined. Strong. They are far above and beyond any other breed of dog.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Wow really? Just because someone owns a game bred dog doesn't mean they fight them


You must have missed the part where I said for working, showing, hunting....... I LOVE the look of this breed too, and I think I said this on another thread before but my family believes they are the best family pets for us. Ours are rescues though, and I know a lot of you get butthurt if someone calls it a "pit bull" if its not registered. I was simply asking a question when I started this thread.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah - pickles is right - when was the last time you didnt get followed in the bathroom.. they are like little shadows. Would not trade em for no other bred.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There is a big difference between a rescue dog and a true game bred American Pit bull Terrier.  
I am glad you enjoy your bulldogs though.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input. I know people get dogs for many different reasons....For us, they are house pets, family members, but I wouldnt pay more than an adoption fee for one.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Coach, your kidding yourself if you think pure bred dogs dont end up in shelters sometimes. For example... someone seeks out a dog that can be traced back to the "real game" days because they think its cool, never owned a "bully" breed before, spends thousands on it, just for a house pet, it ends up being aggressive and then its either neglected or sent packin... you dont think that happens? I bet it does more than you think


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Good breeders of these game bred dogs get to know the owner and dont sell their dogs to someone who "thinks its cool to have a game bred dog". Nope, most good quality dogs go back to their breeders. They stand behind their dogs and wouldn't let them go to the pound. Someone getting a gamebred dog who actually seeks out a good breeder, goes to some shows, talks to those who hunt with them, etc. knows what they are in for about aggression to other dogs. 
These dogs aren't everywhere and are not easy to come by for the average person...as like I said, most breeders won't just give their dogs to anyone. They have to trust you with their dogs. 
I am not saying it doesn't happen but it is not common in my opinion for a true game bred dog to end up in a pound. However, the shelters are full of bulldogs! And what the media, and you call "pit bulls" which are mixes of various breeds.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I know people get dogs for many different reasons....For us, they are house pets, family members, but* I wouldnt pay more than an adoption fee for one.*





Cannon from NJ said:


> *Coach, your kidding yourself if you think pure bred dogs dont end up in shelters sometimes.* For example... someone seeks out a dog that can be traced back to the "real game" days because they think its cool, never owned a "bully" breed before, spends thousands on it, just for a house pet, it ends up being aggressive and then its either neglected or sent packin... you dont think that happens? I bet it does more than you think


I didn't quote the other post where you mentioned us purebred enthusiasts getting "butthurt" when the average owner references their rescue as a pit bull. But I will touch on all three of your posts.

First, we get so up in arms because it is that type of mislabeling that is causing not just our breed, but many breeds alike to be legislated against and banned, euthanized, etc. Look how many different purebred breeds and the mixes thereof that are mislabeled as a "pit bull". Mastiffs, Bandogges, American Bullies, American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Boxers, Presa Canarios, Dogo Argentinos and many other dogs are all lumped under one generic term, and that is pit bull. Do you consider the Dogue de Bordeaux (French Mastiff) a pit bull? Would you consider a lab/boxer mix a pit bull? Between those two breeds alone (the lab and boxer) the pups can come out short haired, square-muzzled, block headed and closely resemble an American Pit Bull Terrier pup, and just as easily be confused for one and then labeled as a.... you guessed it... Pit Bull!

Second, I hate to break it to you, but sometimes you can pay just as much for an adoption fee from a shelter/rescue, if not more, than you would from getting to know a reputable breeder and getting a good pup off a yard. To each their own though. I'm not knocking you or what you do because that's your choice, and you have to deal with it. I personally like knowing where my dogs come from, knowing the history and the lineage so I know what to expect with my dog. Granted, I do have a mutt (unknown lineage, unknown breeds mixed in) and I'm fine with that because I've worked hard to make him the dog he is. But with my girl, I know her parents and grandparents, if you will, as well as other dogs in her lineage, and have laid hands on these dogs numerous times so I know what to expect as far as temperament and what the quirks in the bloodlines are. I like knowing so I'm not thrown a curve-ball later on in life.

Third, Yes! We are all too aware that purebred papered dogs have been known to end up in shelters and rescues. That's due to negligence on the owner and the breeder's parts, imo. The owner fails to maintain contact with breeder, fails to do appropriate research and training on said pup, or said breeder is really just a Backyard Breeder with no real purpose for bettering the breed or their own yard, so they sell the pups off to the first person with money and sign over papers with no legally withstanding contract to accompany the papers and pup. The street goes both ways here no matter what angle you view it from.

Regardless of everyone's differing opinions, the one joining factor of every single one of us members here on this forum is that we all love the breed! So, with that said, let's keep the conversation clean, and end the BS before it starts. In case someone has misunderstood what I just said... Don't start nothing, and there won't be nothing! I'm personally tired of not being able to enjoy simple discussions because someone gets their panties in a bunch and wants to retort with name calling and childish bickering. If you have an issue with someone, PM them instead of posting here in the open forum. In case you weren't aware, when you click on someone's username, you do have the option to PM someone, or PM them quoting the post they've made (it's at the bottom of that drop down menu). You can take your arguments there. If I come back to this thread to find anything out of line, I will handle it accordingly. Thank you very much for your time and cooperation.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Because I like them.


This. They are family members

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I need someone to keep me company in the bathroom. So I got 3 dogs and 1 kid... never alone... EVER


Hahahaha love it! I second that but with 1dog 2kiddos

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That would be a third...he he he he


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't think my butt was big enough, so I got Ecko to adhere to it on the regular. Now my butt has an aditional 48 lbs attached at all times. LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Coach, your kidding yourself if you think pure bred dogs dont end up in shelters sometimes. For example... someone seeks out a dog that can be traced back to the "real game" days because they think its cool, never owned a "bully" breed before, spends thousands on it, just for a house pet, it ends up being aggressive and then its either neglected or sent packin... you dont think that happens? I bet it does more than you think


Then they got their dog from a BYB. Most reputable breeders ensure their offspring would NEVER end up in a shelter. Back yard breeders are everywhere and that is what is filling up the shelters. Dogs with unknown lineage are NOT gamebred APBT by definition. They are mutts just like my dog. Absolutely nothing wrong with mutts. What is wrong is people pretending they know what they are feeding just based off what a dog looks likes. And then getting butt hurt when people explain to them the only way to know what breed of dog you own is to go to a reputable breeder who knows the pedigree. Notice I didn't say who has registered the dog. Bloodlines matter determining AST APBT or AB etc. registries are just here you can compete not what you own.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

companion and friend.

as I am to them.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

ames said:


> Then thy got their dog from a BYB. Most reputable breeders ensure their offspring would NEVER end up in a shelter. Back yard breeders are everywhere and that is what is filling up the shelters. Dogs with unknown lineage are NOT gamebred APBT by definition. They are mutts just like my dog. Absolutely nothing wrong with mutts. What is wrong is people pretending they know what they are feeding just based off what a dog looks likes. And then getting butt hurt when people explain to them the only way to know what breed of dog you own is to go to a reputable breeder who knows the pedigree. Notice I didn't say who has registered the dog. Bloodlines matter determining AST APBT or AB etc. registries are just here you can compete not what you own.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Game dogs are rare in most parts everyone thinks that all the blue mutts are "pit bulls" when they absolutely are not. They don't end up in shelters often and the true over breeding problem really doesn't have much to do with the real APBT. Most people will never ever lay hands on one because most people don't research jack shit before looking for a "pit bull" or any dog for that matter. Why do people get gamebred APBTs? Because they're amazing dogs I don't have one but one day I would like to.


----------



## gesse.bella (Feb 26, 2014)

Our newest 2 pretend-bulls joined our family after a serious head injury to help with my recovery. We were only going to get one but didn't want the moms owner to give all the pups to wrong types of owners I would've taken all 4 if I had room.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm happy with my little buddy right now, but one day I will own a game bred apbt. Just for the simple facts listed above. Shear beauty, determination, drive, eagerness to please etc... I have a friend that has owned a true game bred dog since 2008...buckskin beauty. He catches frisbees like dog treats lol. That dog impresses me every time I lay eyes on him. He always has this look in his eyes, so full of life and will to live that is not found in other dogs.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

how can anyone tell if they have a 'game bred' dog?

it must come from parents or grand parents, once you get past 2 or 3 generations,

you must check for gameness to preserve it............

i have these dogs because they are my family, and have been for almost 35yrs.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

To be honest I got Jones because he melted my heart with a sigh about the size of a great dane when he was a wormy 5lb 5 weeks old at a petstore. 

I will never know what he really is. But getting him made me read about the apbt. I had no idea what the dog really was when I thought that's what I had bought. 

If I could pick a game breed working dog for my next dog, and I could make a wish and have it come true. I would get a small, real bulldog with fire in her belly. And it would be purely to see her work, and love life. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Surfer you said a mouthful. Not one person on this forum, or any other forum knows if they own a game dog unless they have put it on another dog, of the skills needed to look at it properly. Owning a pit bull does not mean you have a game dog. It might mean that you own a dog that came from dogs with a history of fighting behind them, but not a game dog. Also the 3 generation loss of gameness I would also agree with if bred into a family of dogs that have not been tested, and were un-game. In fact if this happened in 3 generations of un-game dogs there would not be much chance of even getting a throw back. I almost took this off after reading it, because it sounded a little like I was getting on to people. I certainly don't mean it that way. I guess when its in writing , and you see no emotion to go with the words it just comes off that way. Any top dog man out there that stops looking at dogs before breeding them is going down a road that will eventually end with them loosing the gameness in their dogs. Even when you buy from up front game stock in the pedigree it does not mean that you will get a game dog. It will certainly increase your odds, but most times no better than a 60% chance (I think). Another comment seems appropriate here. I have seen comments on here from some that wants anyone fighting dogs locked up, but on the other hand these same people want a game dog. This breed is doomed to failure, and will sometime in the future be extinct unless someone breaks the law. Gameness is what made (everything) liked about these dogs. Only my opinion looking forward to more comments.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

randall,

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but sometimes its hard for me to put in print, the correct words,

or maybe i just understand what your saying, [60%]

damn your good, i thought if you got 50% you were doing good.

now thats before you even talk about wind, and ability, but i agree,

you need to start with a 'game' one


----------

